# Less Lethal Instructor Course



## morlok99 (Feb 17, 2006)

* 
CTS TRAINING INSTITUTE 
INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION COURSE 
*Over the past decade, training has become a major priority for law enforcement and corrections officers. At the CTS Training Institute (CTSTI), we take training seriously advocating preparedness before the worst case scenario unfolds. CTSTI is "A Force for Order" combining product tools with knowledge and techniques. It prepares the individual officer for the situation while addressing policy and procedure for the agency managing the risks. 
*4 Day Instructor Certification Course $695.00 
*All courses are taught on an 8 hour per day basis and include classroom and range exercises. Information provided, will include history of the product, nomenclature of the product, use of force considerations, hands on applications for the product, training examples, and legal implica-tions. 
Day 1 OC 
Day 2 Chemical Munitions 
Day 3 Impact Munitions 
Day 4 Flash‐Bangs 
*CTS Training Institute 
*388 Kinsman Road 
Jamestown, Pennsylvania 16134 
United States of America 
Phone: 888-989-7800 ext. 119 
Fax: 724-932-2157 
[email protected] 
A Division of Combined Systems, Inc. 
©2009 Combined Tactical Systems 
*DATE: *NOVEMBER 29-DECEMBER 2, 2010 *TIME: *8:00AM-4:00PM DAILY 
*LOCATION: *ATTLEBORO POLICE DEPT.-ATTLEBORO FIRE DEPARTMENT 
1500 WEST STREET, ATTLEBORO, MA 02703 
*CONTACT: *AMBERLYN JONES, MARKETING & TRAINING SPECIALIST 
724-932-2177 ext. 119 or [email protected] 
Download a registration form: Combined Systems Company Portal


----------

